# Upgrading from factory trigger



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

As far as AR's go, factory triggers are just not that good in performance when it comes to creep, weight of pull, and crisp break. I have been looking to upgrade my trigger to improve accuracy and consistency, which means tight groups and more confidence in the field. For AR's, there is nobody better than Geissele, and there is no need to spend anymore money than that also. I am trying to decide between the working man's budget G2S trigger for $165, the SSA(little upgrade in manufacturing process, but almost same performance w/both at 4.5 lb pull) for $210, or the SSA-Enhanced(3.5 lb pull and crisper break than the above two). All the info is on the Geissele website, but if anyone has one of these triggers or knows somebody that has, give me some feedback. I know that there are really no cons on any of these, so it is just about how much I want to spend. This is the single most important piece to a gun that can improve shooting accuracy.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i too would like to uograde my AR trigger

but im a cheap bastard

i look at it like this

$200 on a new trigger,or $200 towards my next gun that comes with a trigger

i can get used to the trigger in any gun and learn to shoot it

so spending money on a whole new trigger just isnt for me

but i will spend $25-$40 for the gunny smith to smooth it some and clean it up

im not looking to make 1 hole groups at 100 yds or more

i just want to be able to put 5 shots in a 2" circle at 100 yds

thats good enough for me to put down what i am aiming at,from yotes to deer to wolves to bobcats and anything else i hunt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can certainly go a lot cheaper than a Geiselle or however it's Spelled. Timney or
Rifle basics will certainly do the job good Enough for me for a lot Less money. But if it's what you want to spend your money on I'm OK with it as long as you aren't gonna ask me
To borrow the money


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Some of you tightwads or "cheap bastards" (Tim.lol) can polish up the fire control in your AR using ash paste (outta the wood stove) and a buffing wheel. Adjust trigger creep by lengthening the bolt the holds the pistol grip on. You'll need to shim (adjust) the bolt in the grip with thin washers. Its not very hard to get a 3.5 or 4 pound trigger on an AR in 30 or so minutes.

awprint:


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I like Jard triggers for the cost and the feel but you have to be paitent to install one. In order to adjust it you have to take The trigger apart, make the adjustment then re assemble it to test poundage.

Adjustable

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/717221/jard-adjustable-trigger-ar-15-small-pin-154-1-1-2-lb-single-stage-blue

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/156672/jard-le-trigger-ar-15-small-pin-154-3-1-2-lb-blue

Very good trigger but can be a pain to set.

Steve


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Good input guys, and I am happy to say that after a little more research I found a gunsmith that has been dealing mainly with trigger jobs for the last decade will take out the creep and reduce my pull to 3lbs, all for a whopping $50. It will be done in a week after I take the parts out and ship it to him next week. "Sneaky", your right about spending that much on a trigger when it can go to my next gun. Don, I looked into Timneys and they were the higher priced, but I never checked out Rifle Basics.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you mechanically inclined A10H? With a dremel, honing stone and a new spring you can get what they are selling. Replacement spring for pull weight, snap, smoothness, crispness comes with polishing. I used a diamond stone, my dremel with the cotton pad and some polishing compound. I have a real smooth trigger! Time and patients vs $200. $50 isn't a bad price to do the above if they are installing a set screw to reduce creep. I like keeping my money in my pocket, which makes me a DIY kind of person. Plus I'm a machinist by trade and that helps.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I am somewhat mechanically inclined, but not as much as others on here or any machinist. I would need to borrow or buy a Dremel, honing stone, and some polishing compound, as well as the new spring to reduce the pull weight. I know how to install the set screw to reduce almost all the creep, but the pull weight was what I wasn't sure I could do. My factory trigger has a crisp break, but for $50 I don't mind sending it in to a professional that will do all of the above.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

TheRo0sTer said:


> Are you mechanically inclined A10H? With a dremel, honing stone and a new spring you can get what they are selling. Replacement spring for pull weight, snap, smoothness, crispness comes with polishing. I used a diamond stone, my dremel with the cotton pad and some polishing compound. I have a real smooth trigger! Time and patients vs $200. $50 isn't a bad price to do the above if they are installing a set screw to reduce creep. I like keeping my money in my pocket, which makes me a DIY kind of person. Plus I'm a machinist by trade and that helps.


I've got time but, how many patients will I need to smooth a trigger ?

lol


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

???

A10H - for $50 it would be worth the turn around time. Heck I thought everyone owned a dremel. LOL The cost of one of them and the spring exceeds $100. Well I guess you could buy a cheap version or a knock-off version, then you would still be over $50. Let us know how it turns out. I did a slight tweak to my spring and honed the parts. My pull is just @ 5lbs. If I remember right it was just under, but barely. Creep, well I still haven't installed my set screw.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My dad and uncles are all master locksmiths and own their own businesses, and they all have dremels and tons of tools for the job, so I could borrow tools. But, like you said, the turn around time of a week with labor, parts, and return shipping at $50 is best for me. Plus, I will have the peace of mind that I didn't screw it up and cost more money or body parts, lol.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

And it is going to be approx. 3-4lb pull when I get it back.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I used a RRA 2 stage target trigger when I built mine...Liked it...


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

A10, you can buy the JP springs for $10.49 http://www.midwayusa.com/product/579878/jp-enterprises-trigger-spring-kit-ar-15-3-1-2-lb-reduced-power

Just by installing the springs and a little lithium grease you can get about a 4 pound pull. I have installed several and really like them. The set screw trick will reduce creep but wont get rid of all of it.

I have heard great things about the guy you are talking about and for $50 it is a good choice and will be a great improvement but, IF you want a crisp, light, creep free trigger, the only way you can get it is to buy one. aftermarket triggers work differently than the stock/modified ones. Different mechanisim and geometry.

All comes down to what you want to spend.

Steve


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya, I'm not ready to drop that much money into an aftermarket trigger. My trigger is crisp, and I can put the set screw in and be content with the very minimal creep. Maybe I will think about doing it myself if it is a spring replacement to drop the weight down.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I looked into the JP springs and it would be easy to do, as well as the light polishing. Since I would have to take the trigger assembly and springs out to mail it to the gunsmith anyway. I will save about $23 if I do it myself, so I might do it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I just drive across town,drop the rifle of with the smithy
Then I go get it two days later
He's right next to the DPMS factory


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

A10, Just a suggestion, you might try it with the springs and a little lithium grease before you polish anything. You may be surprised. If you do polish, go slow. the heat treating(hardening) is very thin and easy to go to far. I speak from experience as I totally screwed up the first one I did. If you don't try to remove any metal, only smooth you will be ok.

Steve


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya, I could do it all in 1 day and save $30. The gunsmith told me he modifies my factory springs to reduce pull weight to albs, and then does a tack weld on the back/bottom of the trigger (which does the same thing as the set screw) to eliminate 90-95% of the creep and take-up. He also told me he would do any polishing that he felt was necessary. I don't know what I going to do yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd opt for the set screw. Once he tacks it in place you may an issue if you need it removed for some reason later


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm going to go with what Steve said and get the JP springs and lithium grease before I do any polishing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> I used a RRA 2 stage target trigger when I built mine...Liked it...


This is what i put in the 308. my R15 trigger was so sweet there was nothing to add.


----------

